
Ask HN: How to Create a Machine Learning App That Creates Low Poly Images - sixQuarks
It&#x27;s currently very time consuming to create a good low poly illustration.  There are low poly generators out there, but they don&#x27;t do a good job.<p>It seems like this could work well as a machine learning app, where I provide before and after images of high quality examples.<p>Is there a program I can use that will allow me to upload before&#x2F;after images, and create the machine learning algorithm based solely on that?<p>I know there are things like deepart, deep dreamers, but they don&#x27;t allow a &quot;learning&quot; set of photos and don&#x27;t do a good job.
======
squift
CycleGAN or other style transfer projects might do what you’re looking for:

[https://junyanz.github.io/CycleGAN/](https://junyanz.github.io/CycleGAN/)

